# Beep Kidded & Candice Kidded



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

_Ok well Beep was supposed to come into heat yesterday. She is normally like clockwork every 20 days during breeding season for the past 4 years (she has never been bred). Her first heat of the year was September 2nd I did not have a buck then so she went back into heat again the 22nd. I thought I had her bred then but she had a 5-day heat on the 29th and got to visit Rango twice a day until she went out of heat. Soooooo I think she is bred and she is going to have my first kids for me end of February. I'm so exited! I was going to breed her when she was two but couldn't get permission from my parents at that time and when she was three we were in the process of moving. Cross your fingers everyone.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Update*

Looks like shes bred still no signs oh heat. Now for the long wait.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Update*
We are one week from the due date so the webcam is now online. You can view here. The webcam will be offline during the day until things get really serious. If you see any kidding signs or something is off go ahead a text(please don't call me unless its an emergency) me at 928-515-4877.

Also if you see a tiny thing running around that's a kangaroo rat it lives in the goat shed.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Update: 2/23/12*

We are getting some progress. Her ligs are softer than yesterday, she is holding her tail more sideways and her belly has dropped a bit. Udder is still probably less than half way full but I think she's gonna fill last minute.

---------------------------------------------------------------
*
Update: 2/27/12*

Well she is giving me all the signs. Udder is filling more she is insanely restless. Not as interested in hay but ate her grain. Ligs are softer but still there. Tail is being held with a crook in it. She has been looking at her belly frequently and she is really aggressive to the other goats and talky to me. And she is still breathing really heavy. But she still has no discharge and I can still feel the kids.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Update: 2/27/12*

We have :kidblue: :kidblue:. Beep is being a good mamma. The black and white one was a HUGE pain to get out. His head is massive and I couldn't even fit a finger between her pelvis and it. She got tired of pushing and I had to stimulate her. Its tongue was turning purple by the time I got it out. I was crying so hard. The other one popped right out. Everything seems good and I don't feel any more. Pictures are in the Birth Announcements. _

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Update: 2/28/12*

Candice's ligs are softer, her udder is beginning to fill and her belly has dropped a bit. She is also breathing heavier than normal. She is now on the cam at the same link as above. Click HERE for cam.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Update: 2/28/12*


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant?*

Hope she is bred for you! 
I like your new name image thing!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant?*

Congrats! I hope she settles for you!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant?*

Thanks guys and still no sings of heat so I think shes bred. We are all going to be first timers this year hope all goes well.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant?*

Hey how cool is that...Our does were bred the same day (29th).
Is this a nation wide thing....does syncronizing their heat cycles.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant?*



jesse-goats said:


> Hey how cool is that...Our does were bred the same day (29th).
> Is this a nation wide thing....does syncronizing their heat cycles.


 :laugh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant?*

omg its an epidemic. Does everywhere are synchronizing heat cycles in plan for a nation wide stand off to see which doe can hold the Does Secret Code Of Honor the best.

:laugh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12*

Ok so an update.

This is Beep a few days ago. (was also posted in Goat Management so you might have already seen it)










This is what she normally looks like.










And an udder preview from a few months ago just for fun. (she is not entirely full and this is a precocious udder)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12*

She is absolutely gorgeous! I'm drooling over her color and her magnificent horns!!!!!!!!! Her udder's not bad either! Beautiful, beautiful goat! I hope she's pregnant!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12*

Love those horns! :drool: I hope she's preggy for you! ray:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

Thanks guys I love her horns too. She has never tried to use them on me but boy does she on the other goats.

Update pictures I'm sure its hard for you guys to see in the pic but she definitely has gotten bigger in person. I've been calling her blimpie because for me to see her this wide and deep is just amazing. She has always been heavy boned but thin and gangly like a yearling up until this past year of which she has really matured and filled out nicely.



















Really blurry but I was trying to show a side bump.










Also Candice who was accidentally bred. I have a date on her I just lost it and have to find it again but shes due early march. The 5th-7th I think.










She was prancing around so much I couldn't get a rear pic.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

They look wider!!! Congrats! My does I starting to widen too. They are all due in March too, so we'll have to see who kids first.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

So you will have two sets of babies!!! Awesome! Where did Rango's pic. go from your signature?? Did I miss something and you don't have him anymore?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

Yeah I sold him. He went to a really nice family that has three LaMancha does. I'm praying Kit-Cat is also bred or she will have to be sold. If she is she should be due in April.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

New pictures and you guys only have one update after this one and that's labor/kid births I hope. Both of them are getting wider and deeper every day. Think :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:

Getting deeper


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

Oh yes, I can see the change! :leap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

Yay!! Babies soon!! :wahoo: Oh, and my Tequila is due on March 7th, and Beauty is due then also (by her earlier bred date) !!! Maybe Candice and my two will go the same day!! Haha


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

They look great  Hope you get some beautiful :kidred:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

This wait is terrible I tell you but I felt some kicking today for the first time which helps allot. After I got done cutting Beeps hooves today I put my hand in front of her udder and up to about the middle of her side and that kid gave two strong kicks to my hand and started rolling around. And later this afternoon when I was putting everyone up for the night it was kicking again while she was eating her grain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beep due 2/26/12 & Candice Early March*

 :clap:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12?*

I said I wasn't going to update again but I'm going to anyway. Warning picture overload. Bellies and udders are growing and babies are kicking.

*Beep*























*Candice* 
























Beep is one of those goats that HATE being pregnant. Her attitude as of lately had been stuck on angry, depressed mode. I think this picture sums up her mood for the last four months pretty good.









So how many do you think they will have? I am hoping for triplets from Beep and twins from Candice but I don't know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12?*

Looking good...I'd say twins..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12?*



toth boer goats said:


> Looking good...I'd say twins..... :wink: :greengrin:


ditto :greengrin: Her horns are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

We are one week from the due date so the webcam is now online. You can view here. The original post has been edited so you don't have to fish though posts to find the link. The webcam will be offline during the day until things get really serious. If you see any kidding signs or something is off go ahead a text(please don't call me unless its an emergency) me at 928-515-4877.

Also if you see a tiny thing running around that's a kangaroo rat it lives in the goat shed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

We are getting some progress. Her ligs are softer than yesterday, she is holding her tail more sideways and her belly has dropped a bit. Udder is still probably less than half way full but I think she's gonna fill last minute.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Her belly has dropped more today and she is stretching allot. She was restless last night, digging allot and really uncomfortable. No discharge and not much of a change in her udder which is concerning me. I hope to god she fills correctly and has colostrum. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

ray: :hug:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

We had so many things to do tomorrow. But I can't go anywhere because I don't want to not be here if she decides to pop. There is a horse show, Renascence fair, gun show, and we need to get grain. If she doesn't have her kids tomorrow I'm going to be so mad because I didn't get to go for nothing. She doesn't really look ready but I know the moment I leave she'll go into labor. Where's the plunger. :hair:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Hoping she goes at her *ordered* time for you.
I was really hoping my doe would go today or early tomorrow morning, as I have a piano move and will be gone most of the day.
Now it is looking like she will, as she is in early labor. Just one more night of no sleep.
I wish I had a camera like yours *sigh*.

Has her udder changed? My doe had the same thing going for her. Her udder was kinda small and didn't seem to *fill* yet.
She, as of the last hour, has filled a whole lot with colostrum in her teats.
Your doe is likely just holding off till the last minute, my guess.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Good Luck!! Can't wait to see what you get! :thumb:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Not much of an udder yet. Only a bit more filled then the last picture I posted. And thanks about the camera. I'm really happy with it. I'm really excited to see what she has too. I'm wondering if she's going to have some regular eared kids seeing as the buck she was bred to had golpher ears.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Well today is her due date. Not much change. Appetite is good. She has dropped a tiny bit more. Most of the time her kids hang out under her ribs but they are more on the bottom of her stomach today and last night. Her udder seems meatier but not much more milk. Maybe its congested? Her pooch looks a little more swollen but its not inflamed and no discharge. Only thing that is a bit different is she has been breathing heavily last night and today. At this point Candice might go before her even though she's not due for 3-7 more days (lost the due date). Candice's pooch is really swollen, bright pink, she has been having white discharge for the last week and a bit a week before that and she has been really clingy. Even looks kinda open back there. Might have to put Candice in the isle way tonight to keep an eye on her with the camera too. She's the one I'm most worried about having kidding problems as her first birthday isn't until late march.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Sounds like she has been in early labor.
My doe took about 29 hrs in early labor before active labor.
She will likely fill completely 2-12 hrs pre-kidding.
My doe didn't get strutted until 3-4 hrs pre-kidding and and started to fill with milk about 16 hrs pre-kidding.
My guess would be she would kid tomorrow.
Example: if you noticed signs of early labor last night at 6 she could kid sometimes after 6pm today or 6am the next morning..somewhere in there.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

I think your right Jesse. I think she is going to have them tomorrow maybe tonight. Her ligs are getting softer and the kids are sitting on the very bottom of her belly. I could see them roll today so I think they are getting into position. I'm going to put the webcam online to see if you guys see the difference. You might not always be able to see her as I have two stalls open for her.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Well she is giving me all the signs. Udder is filling more she is insanely restless. Not as interested in hay but ate her grain. Ligs are softer but still there. Tail is being held with a crook in it. She has been looking at her belly frequently and she is really aggressive to the other goats and talky to me. And she is still breathing really heavy. But she still has no discharge and I can still feel the kids. To make it worse my mom is being very negative about the whole thing. Webcam is still online so you guys can watch her pace around.


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Yes she really is restless I've been watching her pace and dig the biggest hole, pretty soon you'll need a ladder to get to her lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

 :thumb:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

I'm not sure if you guys will be able to see on the webcam in a few minuets looks like we have a dust storm coming in but she looks like she is starting to have some light contractions and her ligs are getting ever softer. Nothing consecutive yet though.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Finally she is loosing her plug. We are getting somewhere!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Beep is dilated and in labor. Her udder is still not strutted.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Yay! I was just watching your cam about 15 minutes ago, and I thought it looked like she was getting going with things. Good luck tonight! Can't wait to see what she has. I think she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

The webcam is now offline. I think she'll try going inside Beep to see if there is anything wrong...Beep has been pushing for awhile...


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Never mind..the webcam is back on..


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Yay! Kid #1 was born! It took a while, I bet that is a Buck. So big!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Two kiddos.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Congrats on boy/girl twins.
That black & white one is to die for.
Sorry things couldn't have gone smoother, those kids are huge.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Wow!!! what a birth. I bet your one happy mama!!!! Congradualtions on the :kidblue: :kidred: Love the black one!!! You did an awesome job. :hi5:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

That was sooo awesome! Congrats!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

We have :kidblue: :kidblue:. Beep is being a good mamma. The black and white one was a HUGE pain to get out. His head is massive and I couldn't even fit a finger between her pelvis and it. She got tired of pushing and I had to stimulate her. I was crying so hard. The other one popped right out. Everything seems good and I don't feel any more. However Beeps udder is still not full. I pray she actually came into milk and this is not just milk from her precocious udder.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Hope all is well with mama and her new boys


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep 2/26/12 & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

The first kid really did a number on Beep. She is in severe pain and is bleeding more than I like. She kept pulling on the afterbirth and I think that is the problem. The afterbirth is all out as far as I know but she seems ok and her color is still good. Kids are good and warm. Pictures will be posted in birth announcements shortly. Thank you all for your support. :grouphug: I was really scared that first kid wasn't gonna come out. His tongue was turning purple.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Congrats on the twin boys! They're beautiful. You and Beep both did amazing last night.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

You did a great job! If Beep is pretty swollen behind this morning some Preparation H wil help with that.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Who is the sire? What is his breed and color?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Ok I'll try and put some Preparation H on there if she'll let me.

This is the sire.










He is a purebred LaMancha and he has since been sold.

On a side note Candice's udder looks to be filling and she has serious baby envy. So She might go soon too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Nice....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice 3/4/12? Webcam Online*

Candice's ligs are softer, her udder is beginning to fill and her belly has dropped very slightly. She is also breathing heavier than normal. Click HERE for cam.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice is on Cam*

Congrats on two healthy kids and momma Beep!

I am looking forward to seeing what Candice gives you.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice is on Cam*

Candice is in labor right now. Not hard labor yet but she won't let me leave her.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice is on Cam*

Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice is on Cam*

Cant wait to hear.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Beep Kidded & Candice is on Cam*

We have a single buckling. Large and stuck again. Plus one of his legs was over the top of his neck so I had to go fishing for it. Everything is good, baby was trying to suck before it could even stand and Candice is being a good mom. Only problem is the kid has a bit of a crook in his neck so he holds his head sideways but I'm sure it will straighten out.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You can see a video of Candice kidding here. I don't know if I did anything right but I was just trying to get that kid out alive.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats on the kids!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------

